# Christmas Exchange 2020



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2020)

Well last year went so well that we want to do it again.

The way this works is that you would have a dollar limit say $20 bucks. Everyone who wanted to do it would be randomly paired then would exchange. The gifts are usually things that can only be purchased local to the member. Sometimes they were homemade things like rub or maple syrup. If you do not want a homemade gift once your paired you can kindly message the person if that is a concern.

Please PM me if you want to do this and then I will randomly select people to be paired together.

Please submit your desire to do this to me via a PM  by 11/30/2019. I will do it if we get an odd number or entries.

Thanks and Have fun doing this.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm in PM sent! Thanks for setting this up. Will definitely be fun


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 12, 2020)

PM sent. I'm in.  Thanks


----------



## clifish (Nov 12, 2020)

PM' ed lets end this year on a better note than it started


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m in. Always enjoy looking fo the local stuff to send. Already have a package started.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 13, 2020)

Count me in!! PM sent. Last year was a blast.

Robert


----------



## zwiller (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm in too!  PM sent.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 13, 2020)

PM sent...
It was a lot of fun last year.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm in too!  It was fun last year.

PM sent. . .Thanks for organizing this again,

John


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 13, 2020)

Brian-
PM sent to sign me up.
Thanks for championing.
I hope you get a lot of members to participate. 2020 needs to end on a positive note?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm in! PM sent.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 14, 2020)

PM sent!


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m in! PM sent


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2020)

Me too I enjoy this.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2020)

PM sent.
Jim


----------



## 73saint (Nov 18, 2020)

How’d I miss this last year??


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Nov 18, 2020)

I am in! Missed it last year


----------



## phrogpilot73 (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm in, I missed it last year - but have done it on other websites and it's fun!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2020)

I’m in!  PM sent.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 26, 2020)

I sent PM's to everyone that contacted me. If I missed you let me know and ill get you paired up.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 28, 2020)

This has been so successful Ill extend it thru the 30th to sign up.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2020)

I haven't received a PM yet Brian.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for taking this on Brian it is fun.

Warren


----------



## FFchampMT (Nov 30, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> This has been so successful Ill extend it thru the 30th to sign up.



PM sent!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 17, 2020)

A  big THANK YOU to Brian for organizing the exchange again this year.

Jim Leonard aka 

 JLeonard
  and I have completed our exchange which I enjoyed immensely!  It's lots of fun exchanging gifts from my region and sharing them with others.

I particularly am going to enjoy the Blue Note Juke Joint Whiskey (believe it or not I have heard of it) as well as all the other great southern goodies. . .Thank You Jim!

Merry Christmas Jim ,and to all,  stay safe.  We will be back to our normal lives soon!

John


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> A  big THANK YOU to Brian for organizing the exchange again this year.
> 
> Jim Leonard aka
> 
> ...


glad you like it John! I‘ve enjoyed everything you sent. Of course I didn’t think to take and post a pic. 
Jim


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 17, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> glad you like it John! I‘ve enjoyed everything you sent. Of course I didn’t think to take and post a pic.
> Jim




LOL!

No problem Jim,  Merry Christmas.

John


----------

